
The Unbearable Difficulty of Opting-Out - fredfoobar42
https://medium.com/p/72426b97e314/edit
======
haspoken
This wants me to login with twitter. facebook or google.

I'm not sure if this is intended to be the point or not.

Particularly given the article the web link finds:
[http://www.sanspoint.com/archives/2016/06/23/the-
unbearable-...](http://www.sanspoint.com/archives/2016/06/23/the-unbearable-
difficulty-of-opting-out/)

If it was intended, perhaps some reference to what is going on would be
appropriate?

